# Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?



## Nico Bellic (4. September 2011)

*Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Um die schlechten Ratings einiger Länder und die damit hohen Zinsen (oder gar Verweigerung) für Kredite auszugleichen, haben sich einige Politiker in Europa für die EU-Staatsanleihe (auch Eurobonds genannt) ausgesprochen.

Der Zinsatz dieser EU-Staatsanleihe richtet sich nicht der Bonität einzelner Länder, sondern nach jener der ganzen EU.

Für zahlungskräftige Länder wie Deutschland und Frankreich würden sich Kredite verteuern, für Länder wie Griechenland oder Portgal würden sie jedoch günstiger würden. Das liegt daran, daß das Rating für die EU schlechter ausfallen würde, als für Deutschland oder Frankreich allein, besser jedoch als für Griechenland oder Portugal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Das funktioniert erst dann, wenn es eine einheitliche Wirtschafts- und Steuerpolitik gibt, wird es aber nie geben.


----------



## Ezio (4. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

seidseit.de - die Seite, die es besser weiß


----------



## MrPimkie (4. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Damit glaube ich wird der Bankrott der Länder wie Griechenland einfach nur etwas weiter nach hinten verschoben.


----------



## Sod (4. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Dann würde es überhaupt keine Anreize, für die hoch verschuldeten Länder, geben Geld zu sparen, da sie ja so oder so sehr günstig Kredite bekommen würden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das funktioniert erst dann, wenn es eine einheitliche Wirtschafts- und Steuerpolitik gibt,


 
/sign.
Und dass gilt sowohl mit, als auch ohne Anleihe. Wer die Vorteile eines einheitlichen Wirtschafs- und Währungsraumes genießen will, der muss auch eine einheitliche Wirtschafts- und Finanzpolitik machen. Eine einheitliche Kreditaufnahme gehört da letzten Endes auch dazu - aber eben letzten Endes. Sie einzuführen, solange man in anderen Punkten gegeneinander arbeitet, wird wenig bringen. Die Euroländer haben den Fehler gemacht, Funktionen, die dringend demokratischer Kontrolle bedürfen, Marktprozessen überlassen. Solange sie das nicht einsehen, lösen sie die Probleme nicht und bei den Ausmaßen, die diese zwischenzeitlich haben, wird auch das vertuschen von Symptomen kaum möglich sein.


----------



## Berliner2011 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



> Damit glaube ich wird der Bankrott der Länder wie Griechenland einfach nur etwas weiter nach hinten verschoben.



Mein Bester, die sind schon Pleite und zwar schon über ein Jahr 
Die Regierung schmückt nur aus, dass das Problem mit unseren Steuergeldern geglättet wird.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit habens alle gemeckert über Deutschland weil sie den Stabilitätspackt nicht einhalten können und wollten uns ne Strafe geben.
Paar Jahre später gehen aufeinmal nacheinander die Länder von heut auf morgen Pleite?
Die haben einfach die Bilanzen gefälscht damit es keiner mitbekommt das sie bald Pleite sind, und darum sollte man diese Länder eiskalt rausschmeisen von heut auf morgen die sind selber schuld.
Die deutschen Zahlen eh schon den größten Teil in die EU was soll denn noch alles von uns bezahlt werden die EU ist doch nicht die Hartz4 staatengemeinschaft Deutschlands.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Das verlassen der Eurozone wäre das beste, was einem überschuldeten Land, dessen primäre Einkommensquellen Landwirtschaft und Tourismus sind (wie alle der betroffenen) passieren kann. Und es wäre das schlechteste, was dem Euro bzw. den verbliebenen Eurostaaten passieren könnte. Denn "pleite" im Sinne von "unrettbar verschuldet" sind sie alle. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der Rest noch Kredite zu Konditionen bekommt, bei denen keine Zahlungsunfähigkeit innerhalb der Laufzeiten droht. Wenn du jetzt Griechenland und Portugal rausschmeißt, dann können Italien, Spanien und Irland einpacken (Zypern und Slowakei stehen auch nicht besser da). Wenn die rausfliegen, sind Großbritanien und Frankreich pleite, Belgien ist nicht mehr zu retten.
Nur von den Niederlanden, Österreich und dem Kleingemüse kann die deutsche Exportwirtschaft aber nicht leben - und das wissen auch die Kreditgeber. Viel Spaß bei der Rückzahlung von 1,8 Billionen.


----------



## Icejester (5. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Um die schlechten Ratings einiger Länder und die damit hohen Zinsen (oder gar Verweigerung) für Kredite auszugleichen, haben sich einige Politiker in Europa für die EU-Staatsanleihe (auch Eurobonds genannt) ausgesprochen.
> 
> Der Zinsatz dieser EU-Staatsanleihe richtet sich nicht der Bonität einzelner Länder, sondern nach jener der ganzen EU.


 
Soweit die Theorie. In der Realität sähe es wohl nach derzeitigen Plänen anders aus. Eine EU-Anleihe würde im Rating dem schlechtesten beteiligten Land entsprechen. Was bei genauerem Nachdenken ja auch absolut sinnvoll ist. Momentan würden also Eurobonds nur nach den Konditionen, zu denen Griechenland ohnehin Kredite bekommen kann, vom Markt angenommen werden.

Quelle: Ratingagentur S&P: Euro-Bonds bekämen Bonität des schlechtesten Landes - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - WELT ONLINE


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit habens alle gemeckert über Deutschland weil sie den Stabilitätspackt nicht einhalten können und wollten uns ne Strafe geben.
> Paar Jahre später gehen aufeinmal nacheinander die Länder von heut auf morgen Pleite?
> Die haben einfach die Bilanzen gefälscht damit es keiner mitbekommt das sie bald Pleite sind, und darum sollte man diese Länder eiskalt rausschmeisen von heut auf morgen die sind selber schuld.
> Die deutschen Zahlen eh schon den größten Teil in die EU was soll denn noch alles von uns bezahlt werden die EU ist doch nicht die Hartz4 staatengemeinschaft Deutschlands.


 
Das einzige Land, das in der Euro Zone einigermaßen brauchbare Wirtschaftspolitik macht ist Finnland.
Die Länder haben, außer Griechenland jetzt, nicht ihre Bilanzen gefälscht, das ist Blödsinn. Sie haben nur das billige Geld genommen, das sie über die EU bekommen haben. Und hier war auch das Problem. Sie konnten sehr günstig also mit niedrigen Zinsen, viel Geld aufnehmen und haben sich damit Projekte gegönnt, die sie sonst nie finanziert bekommen hätten.
Griechenland als Beispiel hat sich einen Behördenapparat geleistet, den sie sonst die gehabt hätten.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Soweit die Theorie. In der Realität sähe es wohl nach derzeitigen Plänen anders aus. Eine EU-Anleihe würde im Rating dem schlechtesten beteiligten Land entsprechen. Was bei genauerem Nachdenken ja auch absolut sinnvoll ist. Momentan würden also Eurobonds nur nach den Konditionen, zu denen Griechenland ohnehin Kredite bekommen kann, vom Markt angenommen werden.
> 
> Quelle: Ratingagentur S&P: Euro-Bonds bekämen Bonität des schlechtesten Landes - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - WELT ONLINE


Eine solche Anleihe wäre ja sinnlos. Es geht darum die Kosten zu senken...
Aber wahrscheinlich wären die Garantien der starken Länder nicht genug für die Ratingagenturen.
Sollten die Eurobonds dennoch durchgesetzt werden, würde das Europa massiv schaden.


----------



## Rolk (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das einzige Land, das in der Euro Zone einigermaßen brauchbare Wirtschaftspolitik macht ist Finnland.
> Die Länder haben, außer Griechenland jetzt, nicht ihre Bilanzen gefälscht, das ist Blödsinn. Sie haben nur das billige Geld genommen, das sie über die EU bekommen haben. Und hier war auch das Problem. Sie konnten sehr günstig also mit niedrigen Zinsen, viel Geld aufnehmen und haben sich damit Projekte gegönnt, die sie sonst nie finanziert bekommen hätten.
> Griechenland als Beispiel hat sich einen Behördenapparat geleistet, den sie sonst die gehabt hätten.


 
Also speziel Griechenland hat schon mehrmals seine Billanzen gefälscht. Das fing schon bei den Euro Einführungskriterien an die von Griechenland zu keinem Zeitpunkt erfüllt wurden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Wobei da auch gerne übertrieben wird. Ich konnte bislang als konkreten Punkt nur finden, dass Griechenland für zwei Jahre eine zu niedrige Neuverschuldungsquote angegeben und sich damit von knapp über auf knapp unter 3% BIP gerechnet hat - wobei mir auch noch keiner erklären konnte, wie das funktioniert, denn sie sollen das durch Verschiebungen im eigenen Haushalt gemacht haben, der aber unterm Strich immer noch aufging. D.h. man hat soviel Geld ausgegeben, wie angegeben, aber in anderen Bereichen, als angegeben und deswegen kam unterm Strich ein anderer Anteil raus 

Egal, man sollte jedenfalls nicht vergessen: Auch Deutschland hat von 2002 bis 2005 dieses Kriterium nicht erfüllt und Deutschland hatte, von 95 bis kurz vor der Euroeinführung 99 eine auf über 60% BIP ansteigende Neuverschuldung - über 60% waren für Beitrittsländer aber nur erlaubt, wenn die Tendenz fallend ist (was sie bei Griechenland in der Zeit übrigens war). Und später hat Deutschland ebensowenig etwas daran geändert, wie Griechenland. Im Gegenteil: Zwischen der Euroeinführung 2000 und dem Beginn der Finanzkrise 2008 hat Deutschland seine Verschuldung sogar stärker gesteigert, obwohl man (trotz ingesamt niedrigerem Niveaus) eigentlich genauso zum sparen verpflichtet gewesen wäre.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei da auch gerne übertrieben wird. Ich konnte bislang als konkreten Punkt nur finden, dass Griechenland für zwei Jahre eine zu niedrige Neuverschuldungsquote angegeben und sich damit von knapp über auf knapp unter 3% BIP gerechnet hat - wobei mir auch noch keiner erklären konnte, wie das funktioniert, denn sie sollen das durch Verschiebungen im eigenen Haushalt gemacht haben, der aber unterm Strich immer noch aufging. D.h. man hat soviel Geld ausgegeben, wie angegeben, aber in anderen Bereichen, als angegeben und deswegen kam unterm Strich ein anderer Anteil raus
> 
> Egal, man sollte jedenfalls nicht vergessen: Auch Deutschland hat von 2002 bis 2005 dieses Kriterium nicht erfüllt und Deutschland hatte, von 95 bis kurz vor der Euroeinführung 99 eine auf über 60% BIP ansteigende Neuverschuldung - über 60% waren für Beitrittsländer aber nur erlaubt, wenn die Tendenz fallend ist (was sie bei Griechenland in der Zeit übrigens war). Und später hat Deutschland ebensowenig etwas daran geändert, wie Griechenland. Im Gegenteil: Zwischen der Euroeinführung 2000 und dem Beginn der Finanzkrise 2008 hat Deutschland seine Verschuldung sogar stärker gesteigert, obwohl man (trotz ingesamt niedrigerem Niveaus) eigentlich genauso zum sparen verpflichtet gewesen wäre.


Deutschland hat auch Kosten, die nicht groß in den Medien vorkommen.
Seit 1999 nähmlich,also zur Einführung des Euros, zahöt Deutschland:

1.) Zinssubvention.
Die starken EU-Mitgliedsstaaten (Deutschland) zahlen höhere Zinsen und die schwachen weniger.
Ein Beispiel:
Ein deutscher Häuslebauer zahlt aktuell 4 % Jahreszins für einen Kredit mit 36 Monaten Laufzeit und dies trotz ausgezeichneter Sicherheiten. Quartalsmäßige Rückzahlung.
Ein schweißer Häuslebauer zahlt aktuell 1,75 % Jahreszins für einen Kredit mit 36 Monaten Laufzeit bei einer einmaligen Rückzahlung am Ende. Vor Einführung des Euros waren die deutschen und schweizer Zinssätze ähnlich, nun haben die Schweizer allerdings auch heute ähnliche Sicherheiten zu bieten wie die Deutschen, sind aber weder in der EU, noch in der Euro-Zone.

Das macht eine jährliche Zahlung von rund 100 Milliarden Euro an die schwachen EU-Mitgliedsstaaten (EU).



2.) Außenhandelüberschuss
Seit der Einführung des Euros muß Deutschland seinen kompletten jährlichen Außenhandelüberschuss an die schwachen EU-Mitgliedsstaaten (EU) abgeben. Mit diesem Geld werden über die EZB ungedeckte Importe der schwachen EU-Mitgliedsstaaten finanziert.

Das macht eine jährliche Zahlung von rund 150 Milliarden Euro an die schwachen EU-Mitgliedsstaaten (EU).

Da entgeht uns jedes Jahr ein hübsches Sümmchen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Fürs zweite würde mich mal eine Quelle interessieren, denn mir ist gänzlich unklar, wie dieses Geld überhaupt eingetrieben werden könnte, geschweige denn wie Beträge, die größer sind, als der gesamte EU-Haushalt, verwaltet und verteilt werden, ohne dass es sonderlich auffällt.
Zum ersten: Zinsen werden immer noch von den Banken einkassiert und während eine gemeinsame Währung die Macht über die Leitzinsen verschiebt, beeinflusst sie nicht, an wen die gezahlt werden. Und (andere) Staaten gehören nicht dazu.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fürs zweite würde mich mal eine Quelle interessieren, denn mir ist gänzlich unklar, wie dieses Geld überhaupt eingetrieben werden könnte, geschweige denn wie Beträge, die größer sind, als der gesamte EU-Haushalt, verwaltet und verteilt werden, ohne dass es sonderlich auffällt.
> Zum ersten: Zinsen werden immer noch von den Banken einkassiert und während eine gemeinsame Währung die Macht über die Leitzinsen verschiebt, beeinflusst sie nicht, an wen die gezahlt werden. Und (andere) Staaten gehören nicht dazu.



DEBATTE: Der verheimlichte Super-GAU - DEBATTE - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das einzige Land, das in der Euro Zone einigermaßen brauchbare Wirtschaftspolitik macht ist Finnland.
> Die Länder haben, außer Griechenland jetzt, nicht ihre Bilanzen gefälscht, das ist Blödsinn. Sie haben nur das billige Geld genommen, das sie über die EU bekommen haben. Und hier war auch das Problem. Sie konnten sehr günstig also mit niedrigen Zinsen, viel Geld aufnehmen und haben sich damit Projekte gegönnt, die sie sonst nie finanziert bekommen hätten.
> Griechenland als Beispiel hat sich einen Behördenapparat geleistet, den sie sonst die gehabt hätten.



Es ist doch egal woher ich meine Kredite beziehe neue Schulden sind neue Schulden ich geh doch auch nicht von Bank zur Bank und behaupte bei jeder neuen Bank ich sei Schuldenfrei nur weil ich die Kredite auf andere Banken verteilt habe oder irgendwo nen günstigeren Kredit bekommen habe.
Wenn das wirklich so ist wie die uns weiß machen wollen ist der  Stabilitätspakt fürn arsch wenn anscheinend trotzdem ohne Vorwahrnung  nacheinander die Länder pleite gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also speziel Griechenland hat schon mehrmals seine Billanzen gefälscht. Das fing schon bei den Euro Einführungskriterien an die von Griechenland zu keinem Zeitpunkt erfüllt wurden...



Ich hab doch geschrieben "Griechenland ausgenommen", hast du meinen Post nicht verstanden? 
Es haben auch Italien und Irland nicht die Bedingungen erfüllt, aber man hat diese Kriterien dann etwas "hingebogen" damit diese Länder mit beitreten konnten.
Das ist auch einer der Gründe, wieso auch niemand groß über Griechenland gemeckert hat, als deren Sache 2004 rauskam. Denn beschissen haben sie irgendwo alle und sich die Zahlen, die sie brauchten, schön gerechnet, Deutschland ebenso. 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Es ist doch egal woher ich meine Kredite beziehe neue Schulden sind neue Schulden ich geh doch auch nicht von Bank zur Bank und behaupte bei jeder neuen Bank ich sei Schuldenfrei nur weil ich die Kredite auf andere Banken verteilt habe oder irgendwo nen günstigeren Kredit bekommen habe.
> Wenn das wirklich so ist wie die uns weiß machen wollen ist der  Stabilitätspakt fürn arsch wenn anscheinend trotzdem ohne Vorwahrnung  nacheinander die Länder pleite gehen.


 
Dei EZB hütet über den Euro, sie legt die Zinsen fest, zu der sich die Banken bei ihr Geld leihen können.


----------



## Rolk (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab doch geschrieben "Griechenland ausgenommen", hast du meinen Post nicht verstanden?


 
Doch schon, nur zu schlampig gelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Was man aber kritisieren kann ist, dass die Länder ihre Bilanzen schön gerechnet haben, das ist zwar kein Beschiss aber fair ist auch was anderes.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. September 2011)

Bewusst etwas schön Rechnen ist für mich beschiss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Bewusst etwas schön Rechnen ist für mich beschiss.


 
Nun ja, die Postbank wurde auch schön gerechnet, als sie an die Börse sollte.
Die Besitztümer der Bahn wurden auch hoch gerechnet, damit sie wertvoller waren.
Beschiss ist das halt nicht, nur Auslegungssache, gesetzlich korrekt, moralisch verwerflich, aber was ist das heute nicht.


----------



## Icejester (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> 1.) Zinssubvention.
> Die starken EU-Mitgliedsstaaten (Deutschland) zahlen höhere Zinsen und die schwachen weniger.
> Ein Beispiel:
> Ein deutscher Häuslebauer zahlt aktuell 4 % Jahreszins für einen Kredit mit 36 Monaten Laufzeit und dies trotz ausgezeichneter Sicherheiten. Quartalsmäßige Rückzahlung.
> Ein schweißer Häuslebauer zahlt aktuell 1,75 % Jahreszins für einen Kredit mit 36 Monaten Laufzeit bei einer einmaligen Rückzahlung am Ende. Vor Einführung des Euros waren die deutschen und schweizer Zinssätze ähnlich, nun haben die Schweizer allerdings auch heute ähnliche Sicherheiten zu bieten wie die Deutschen, sind aber weder in der EU, noch in der Euro-Zone.


 
1.) Die Schweiz gehört nicht zur Eurozone. Die Zinsen sind also überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.
2.) Um im Moment eine Baufinanzierung mit 4% zu machen, muß schon ein wenig was schief laufen bzw. die Bank einen über den Tisch ziehen. Die Zinsen sind auf jeden Fall (noch) niedriger.
3.) Kein Mensch auf der Welt hat eine Baufinanzierung mit 36 Monaten Laufzeit. 36 Jahre wären realistischer.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Postbank wurde auch schön gerechnet, als sie an die Börse sollte.
> Die Besitztümer der Bahn wurden auch hoch gerechnet, damit sie wertvoller waren.
> Beschiss ist das halt nicht, nur Auslegungssache, gesetzlich korrekt, moralisch verwerflich, aber was ist das heute nicht.


 
Bilanzfälschung und Bilanzmanipulation sind in Deutschland nicht nur moralisch verwerflich, sondern sogar echte Straftaten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Bilanzfälschung und Bilanzmanipulation sind in Deutschland nicht nur moralisch verwerflich, sondern sogar echte Straftaten.


 
Es wurde ja nichts gefälscht, sondern nur schön gerechnet, das ist eben der feinen Unterschiede.
Das eine wird strafrechtlich verfolgt, das andere nur gerügt.


----------



## Icejester (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Die Grenzen sind da vermutlich fließend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Die Grenzen sind da vermutlich fließend.


 
Das Dilemma ist wie immer die Beweisfähigkeit. 
Damals als die Telekom an die Börse ging, wurden die Besitztümer der Telekom, vor allem die Immobilien viel höher bewertet als sie eigentlich an Wert hatten. Damit wurde dann mehr Kapital beim Börsengang erzieht, der Börsenwert wurde so erhöht.
Doch wen will man da jetzt anzeigen und weswegen?
Den Staat? Den Gutachter? Es gab nur Gutachter von staatlicher Seite, die den Wert beurteilt haben, unabhängige Gutachten von anderen Firmen gab es nicht, wieso sollte auch, denn die Telekom war damals Staatseigentum.
Sowas ist praktisch nicht beweisbar, egal wie du es drehst und wendest und gerade beim Euro Beitritt wurde doch getrickst ohne Ende, damit das Land gut da stand. Griechenland hatte man es nun mehr oder weniger nachgewiesen, dass sie beschissen haben, doch eine Konsequenz gab es nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, obwohl man schon 2004 wusste, dass die griechischen Zahlen geschönt waren, bekam Griechenland fleißig weiter Kredite und konnte sich den Apparat leisten, den sie damals hatten.
Schon 2004 hätte man darauf pochen müssen, dass Griechenland spart, doch es kam nichts, also sind mal wieder alle Schuld an der Misere.


----------



## Nico Bellic (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Icejester schrieb:


> 1.) Die Schweiz gehört nicht zur Eurozone. Die Zinsen sind also überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.


Genau weil die Schweiz weder in der EU noch in der Eurozone ist, sind die Zinsen vergleichbar. Würde die Sschweiz auch den erhöhten Zinsen unterliegen, was gäbe es zu vergleichen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Die Schweizer habe derzeit das Problem, dass ihr Geld immer mehr wert hat, was Schweizer Produkte verteuert.


----------



## Icejester (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Genau weil die Schweiz weder in der EU noch in der Eurozone ist, sind die Zinsen vergleichbar. Würde die Sschweiz auch den erhöhten Zinsen unterliegen, was gäbe es zu vergleichen?


 
Das ist ja Unsinn. Die wirtschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen sind da ja auch ganz andere. Das heißt, was dort angemessen sein mag, wäre hier wohl eher fehl am Platze. In der EZB sitzen ja keine Hohlköpfe, die die Leitzinsen einfach auswürfeln.

Abgesehen davon mußt Du sehen, daß bis vor kurzem der Wert des Franken noch stetig stieg. Wenn aber der Kreditnehmer sich einer längeren Deflation gegenübersieht, wird auch sein Schuldenberg immer schwieriger abzutragen sein. Nominell bleibt er ja gleich groß, aber im Zweifel bekommt er in Zukunft immer weniger oder wenigstens nicht mehr Geld in absoluten Zahlen für seine Arbeitskraft. So billig, wie es auf den ersten Blick scheint, wäre das Geld für den schweizerischen Kreditnehmer also gar nicht. Für den Deutschen arbeitet hier allerdings die Inflation. Wenn nach 20 Jahren Laufzeit die errechnete Restschuld nur noch so schwer wiegt wie heute die Hälfte der Summe, ist das durchaus ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Icejester schrieb:


> In der EZB sitzen ja keine Hohlköpfe, die die Leitzinsen einfach auswürfeln.


 
Keine Ahnung, wer in der EZB sitzt, aber wenn die anfangen Staatsanleihen kaufen, die keiner mehr will, weil sie wertlos sind oder zu teuer wurden, als quasi eine Bad Bank aus der EZB machen, dann mache ich mir schon Sorgen, was da für Typen sitzen und wer dafür sorgt, dass das passiert.
Gerade die Franzosen sind ja dahinter her, dass die Griechischen Staatsanleihen nicht den Bach runter gehen, denn dann verlieren Französische Banken eine Menge Geld.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist ja Unsinn. Die wirtschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen sind da ja auch ganz andere. Das heißt, was dort angemessen sein mag, wäre hier wohl eher fehl am Platze.


Die deutschen Zinsen richten sich nicht mehr nach der Bonität. Sie sind hoch, damit die Zinsen der finanzschwachen Länder niedrig sein können.
Der Vergleich mit der Schweiz kommt deshalb zustande, weil die Zinssätze Deutschlands und der Schweiz bis zum Euro 1999 sehr ähnlich waren. Beschwere dich außerdem nicht bei mir. Ich habe die Infos aus dem Focus. Der Onlineartikel bietet aber längst nicht alle Infos des Artikels in der Print-Ausgabe.


----------



## Icejester (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Die deutschen Zinsen sind momentan sehr niedrig. Was meinst Du, warum Baugeld momentan so billig ist und Tagesgeld kaum die Inflation ausgleichen kann? Geschweige denn von Sparbüchern...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> DEBATTE: Der verheimlichte Super-GAU - DEBATTE - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



Ein Nebensatz von einem bekannten gegen-Euro-Politik-Klager ist dann doch ein bißchen wenig, um den Mechanismus zu erklären. Die Summe, die Deutschland angeblich "über die EZB" zahlen soll, beträgt jedenfalls ein vielfaches des Kapitals der EZB (das nur zum Teil von Deutschland kommt) - das ganze passt hinten und vorne nicht, genauso wie das Argument mit den Zinsen. Gesucht sind Leistungen der deutschen Regierung in dreistelliger Milliardenhöhe / ca. 50% des Bundeshaushaltes, die angeblich unbemerkt an andere EU-Staaten fließen sollen...




Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist ja Unsinn. Die wirtschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen sind da ja auch ganz andere. Das heißt, was dort angemessen sein mag, wäre hier wohl eher fehl am Platze.



Sein Vergleich betrifft nur die Veränderungen der Zinssätze in der Schweiz und im Euroraum - das wäre schon zulässig, wenn Änderungen in der Angemessenheit in ganz Europa gleich verlaufen würden.

Da gibt es aber natürlich einen Haken, denn die Finanzpolitik der Schweiz wird in anderer Weise vom Weltfinanzmarkt gepräkt, als die der Eurozone - aber auch als die Deutschlands zu DM-Zeiten. Ein besserer Vergleich könnte z.B. die Zinsentwicklung in Großbritannien sein.




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Sie sind hoch, damit die Zinsen der finanzschwachen Länder niedrig sein können.



Hatten wir doch schon oben, warum dieses Argument keinen Sinn machen kann. Wenn du da keine sinnvollere Erklärung nachlegen kannst...


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Nebensatz von einem bekannten gegen-Euro-Politik-Klager ist dann doch ein bißchen wenig, um den Mechanismus zu erklären. Die Summe, die Deutschland angeblich "über die EZB" zahlen soll, beträgt jedenfalls ein vielfaches des Kapitals der EZB (das nur zum Teil von Deutschland kommt) - das ganze passt hinten und vorne nicht, genauso wie das Argument mit den Zinsen. Gesucht sind Leistungen der deutschen Regierung in dreistelliger Milliardenhöhe / ca. 50% des Bundeshaushaltes, die angeblich unbemerkt an andere EU-Staaten fließen sollen...


Nur weil die diese Erklärung nicht als Sinnvoll erachtest, heißt es noch lange nicht, daß sie es nicht ist.
Außerdem scheinen für dich nur Leute, die keine "Euro-Kritiker" sind, glaubwürdig zu sein. Die EU-Befürworter hätten demnach also ein Monopol auf Glaubwürdigkeit, alle anderen sind Lügner und Betrüger


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Nur weil die diese Erklärung nicht als Sinnvoll erachtest, heißt es noch lange nicht, daß sie es nicht ist.
> Außerdem scheinen für dich nur Leute, die keine "Euro-Kritiker" sind, glaubwürdig zu sein. Die EU-Befürworter hätten demnach also ein Monopol auf Glaubwürdigkeit, alle anderen sind Lügner und Betrüger


 
Es gibt eben einen Unterschied zwischen sachlicher Kritik und Behauptungen, die nicht nachweisbar sind.

Ich kritisiere den Euro Verbund auch, aber eben auf eine Weise, die nachvollziehbar ist.
Deine Kritik ist in meinen Augen keine Kritik sondern nur Polemik.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt eben einen Unterschied zwischen sachlicher Kritik und Behauptungen, die nicht nachweisbar sind.
> 
> Ich kritisiere den Euro Verbund auch, aber eben auf eine Weise, die nachvollziehbar ist.
> Deine Kritik ist in meinen Augen keine Kritik sondern nur Polemik.


Ich sagte bereits, daß ich meine Infos aus dem Focus habe. Und du glaubst doch alles, was die Medien sagen, nicht wahr?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich sagte bereits, daß ich meine Infos aus dem Focus habe. Und du glaubst doch alles, was die Medien sagen, nicht wahr?


 
Öhm.. der Focus gehört also nicht zu den Medien?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Nur weil die diese Erklärung nicht als Sinnvoll erachtest, heißt es noch lange nicht, daß sie es nicht ist.


 
Ich sage nicht, dass die Erklärung mit dem Außenhandel nicht sinnvoll wäre, ich sage, dass sie inexistent ist. Und ich maße mir dann doch an, objektiv zu sagen, dass die Worte "Wir bezahlen ihnen (über die EZB) ihre ungedeckten Importe" keine Erklärung enthalten. Da sind nichtmal genug Worte für eine vorhanden.

Wenn dir sowas reichst, damit du jemandem glaubst - bitte. Aber verlange nicht, dass andere ebenso leichtgläubig sind und alles für bare Münze nehmen, was irgendwer irgendwo schreibt. Inbesondere dann nicht, wenn es im Widerspruch zu dem steht, was andere -mit besserer Quellenlage- an anderer Stelle schreiben.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass die Erklärung mit dem Außenhandel nicht sinnvoll wäre, ich sage, dass sie inexistent ist. Und ich maße mir dann doch an, objektiv zu sagen, dass die Worte "Wir bezahlen ihnen (über die EZB) ihre ungedeckten Importe" keine Erklärung enthalten. Da sind nichtmal genug Worte für eine vorhanden.
> 
> Wenn dir sowas reichst, damit du jemandem glaubst - bitte. Aber verlange nicht, dass andere ebenso leichtgläubig sind und alles für bare Münze nehmen, was irgendwer irgendwo schreibt. Inbesondere dann nicht, wenn es im Widerspruch zu dem steht, was andere -mit besserer Quellenlage- an anderer Stelle schreiben.


Du mußt es natürlich nicht glauben. Aber werfe mir nicht vor, ich würde irgendwas erfinden. Ich habe eine Quelle genannt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Falls ich dir das an irgend einer Stelle vorgeworfen habe - soll nicht wieder vorkommen. Könnte mich aber nicht erinnern, das es vorkam.
Was ich dir vorgeworfen habe und auch weiterhin vorwerfe ist, dass die von dir in diese Diskussion eingebrachten Argumente unzureichend erklärt und belegt sind. Und das sind sie auch weiterhin. Ob es deine Argumente sind oder welche, die du 1:1 aus einer unzureichend erklärenden und belegenden Quelle übernimmst, ist dabei für den Diskussionsverlauf vollkommen egal.
Es gibt im Internet nunmal für alles und jedes eine "Quelle" - und sehr viele davon sind schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Argumente müssen nicht belegt werden. In einer Diskussion sollen doch eigene *Meinungen *und nicht nur irgendwelche Fakten dargelegt werden. Wenn es nur um eine Faktenpräsentation ginge, wäre jede Diskussion von vornherein überflüssig. Dann muß hier keiner was schreiben. Man kann Fakten sicherlich zur Untermauerung von Argumenten nutzen, aber dazu kann es keinerlei Verpflichtung geben.

Und auch wenn's praktisch ist: Wikipedia ist keine seriöse Quelle.


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falls ich dir das an irgend einer Stelle vorgeworfen habe - soll nicht wieder vorkommen. Könnte mich aber nicht erinnern, das es vorkam.
> Was ich dir vorgeworfen habe und auch weiterhin vorwerfe ist, dass die von dir in diese Diskussion eingebrachten Argumente unzureichend erklärt und belegt sind. Und das sind sie auch weiterhin. Ob es deine Argumente sind oder welche, die du 1:1 aus einer unzureichend erklärenden und belegenden Quelle übernimmst, ist dabei für den Diskussionsverlauf vollkommen egal.
> Es gibt im Internet nunmal für alles und jedes eine "Quelle" - und sehr viele davon sind schlichtweg falsch.


Nun ist meine Quelle nicht das Internet, sondern der Focus, dessen Abonement ich beziehe.
Als einzige verbliebene seriöse Quelle Deutschlands läßt der Focus auch Euro-Kritiker, Multikulti-Kritiker usw zu Wort kommen, was herrlich angenehm ist in einem Land, in dem alle Entscheidungen der Regierung als "alternativlos" bezeichnet werden, und die Medien alle nur eine Meinung kennen: Die der Regierung.


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Kann nicht endlich mal jemand den Fehler in der Überschrift des Threads korrigieren? Das ist ja grauenhaft.

Sonst sind die Mods doch auch immer sofort zur Stelle, wenn's was zu meckern gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Argumente müssen nicht belegt werden. In einer Diskussion sollen doch eigene *Meinungen *und nicht nur irgendwelche Fakten dargelegt werden. Wenn es nur um eine Faktenpräsentation ginge, wäre jede Diskussion von vornherein überflüssig. Dann muß hier keiner was schreiben. Man kann Fakten sicherlich zur Untermauerung von Argumenten nutzen, aber dazu kann es keinerlei Verpflichtung geben.



Im Rahmen einer kontroversen Diskussion gibt es diese Verpflichtung sehr wohl. Alles andere ist keine Diskussion, sondern ein Meinungsaustausch und somit nach einem Post pro Nutzer (in dem er seine Meinung, die er nicht mit Fakten untermauern möchte, darlegt) beendet.



> Und auch wenn's praktisch ist: Wikipedia ist keine seriöse Quelle.


 
Pauschal sicherlich nicht, wie alle tertiären Quellen. Aber afaik stehen hier keine Informationen zur Debatte, die ausschließlich auf Wikipedia zu finden sind (genaugenommen bezieht die Argumentation derzeit gar nicht darauf)




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Nun ist meine Quelle nicht das Internet, sondern der Focus, dessen Abonement ich beziehe.
> Als einzige verbliebene seriöse Quelle Deutschlands läßt der Focus auch Euro-Kritiker, Multikulti-Kritiker usw zu Wort kommen, was herrlich angenehm ist in einem Land, in dem alle Entscheidungen der Regierung als "alternativlos" bezeichnet werden, und die Medien alle nur eine Meinung kennen: Die der Regierung.



Unter den Magazinen ist der Focus sicherlich derjenige, der sich am häufigsten um eine Darstellung beider Seiten bemüht (okay - wenn man quasi nur den Spiegel als Konkurrenz hat, ist der erste Platz in dieser Kategorie quasi garantiert), aber das heißt nicht, dass das, was ein dieser Seiten im Focus schreibt, auch immer richtig ist. D.h. wenn jemand im Focus behauptet, dass eine Bank, die keine 11 Milliarden groß ist für einen von 23 teilnehmenden Staaten, 150 Milliarden im Jahr umsetzt, dann muss man imho verlangen, dass er diese Behauptung in irgend einer Weise nachvollziehbar macht und nicht davon ausgehen, dass jedes seiner Worte pauschal geglaubt wird, nur weil es der Focus abdruckt.


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Rahmen einer kontroversen Diskussion gibt es diese Verpflichtung sehr wohl. Alles andere ist keine Diskussion, sondern ein Meinungsaustausch und somit nach einem Post pro Nutzer (in dem er seine Meinung, die er nicht mit Fakten untermauern möchte, darlegt) beendet.


 
Es geht doch um argumentative Begründung, nicht um faktische. Ginge es um reine Fakten, brauchte man keine Diskussion. Was sollen da, außer vielleicht mal irgendwo am Anfang, Quellen?

Und korrigiere doch mal die Überschrift! Bitte. Kannst Du doch sicherlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Niemand spricht von rein faktisch (ohne Logik wäre es in der Tat langweilig), kritisiert wurde die Führung von Teilen der Diskussion gänzlich ohne Fakten (und z.T. sogar ohne Logik...)


Die Überschrift des Threads kann der Threadersteller korrigieren. Die Moderation mischt sich da erst ein, wenn es die Regeln zwingend erfordern oder wenn sich das Diskussionsthema so stark verändert, dass es nötig wird.


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter den Magazinen ist der Focus sicherlich derjenige, der sich am häufigsten um eine Darstellung beider Seiten bemüht (okay - wenn man quasi nur den Spiegel als Konkurrenz hat, ist der erste Platz in dieser Kategorie quasi garantiert), aber das heißt nicht, dass das, was ein dieser Seiten im Focus schreibt, auch immer richtig ist. D.h. wenn jemand im Focus behauptet, dass eine Bank, die keine 11 Milliarden groß ist für einen von 23 teilnehmenden Staaten, 150 Milliarden im Jahr umsetzt, dann muss man imho verlangen, dass er diese Behauptung in irgend einer Weise nachvollziehbar macht und nicht davon ausgehen, dass jedes seiner Worte pauschal geglaubt wird, nur weil es der Focus abdruckt.


Natürlich gibt es keine Wahrheitsgarantie. Es gibt aber auch keinen Grund zur Annahme, daß es nicht stimmt. Der Zinsausgleich und das Abtreten des Außenhandelsüberschusses sind Teil der Einführung des Euros.


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

dazu fällt mir nur ein:

bloß nicht!

sorry aber die griechen auch noch dafür zu "belohnen" das sie den karren mit tempo 300 an die wand gefahren haben (und uns während sie dabei waren das "vorzubereiten" noch beschissen haben (die haben schlicht und ergreifend GELOGEN - und jetzt helfen wir ihen dafür?.....sorry, aber IMHO ist das geschmacklos!))

meiner meinung nach müsste man die aus dem euro schmeißen und sie zwingen - bis die schulden bezahlt sind - gewisse noch vorhandene einnahmen (tourismus z.B.) gleich mal von haus aus ab zu treten, weil sie dann gezwungen währen sich selbst zu sanieren und neue wege zu gehen!)

mfg LAX
ps: spanien, portugal, italien etc. die können auch gleich mit gehen, das ist zwar radikal, aber wohl auf lange sicht das gesündeste (vor allem für den Euro - und für uns deutsche, aber auch für die franzosen)


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Hat Griechenland nicht seine Staatsfinanzen geschönt, damit man überhaupt in die Euro-Zone kam? 

Ich sehe es überhaupt nicht ein, dass Länder die gut wirtschaften und auf ihre Staatsfinanzen achten, für andere Länder haften sollen die dergleichen nicht tun. 
Ich sags hier nochmal: Das beste wäre, wenn diese Länder die Eurozone verlassen und pleite gehn. Ein Beispiel dafür ist Argentinien. Die sind vor einigen Jahren auch pleite gegangen und haben davon eigentlich nur profitiert. Russland ist das doch auch schon vor einigen Jahren passiert. Geschadet hat es denen auch nicht.

Es ist doch schwachsinn, diesen Ländern immer mehr Geld zu geben. Das ist ein Fass ohne Boden. Damit sollte endlich schluss sein. Lieber einmalig auf Schulden verzichten, anstatt immer wieder Geld nachzuschießen. So hat es wenigstens ein Ende und der Steuerzahler blecht nicht ewig für diese Länder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich sehe es überhaupt nicht ein, dass Länder die gut wirtschaften und auf ihre Staatsfinanzen achten, für andere Länder haften sollen die dergleichen nicht tun.



War auch so nie geplant aber man ging auch davon aus, das niemals ein Euro Land in Schwierigkeiten kommen würde.
Dabei hat sich das schon in den ersten Jahren abgezeichnet, als sie alle wie die Bekloppten die Kredite aufgenommen und ihre Infrastruktur hübsch gebaut haben.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich sags hier nochmal: Das beste wäre, wenn diese Länder die Eurozone verlassen und pleite gehn. Ein Beispiel dafür ist Argentinien. Die sind vor einigen Jahren auch pleite gegangen und haben davon eigentlich nur profitiert. Russland ist das doch auch schon vor einigen Jahren passiert. Geschadet hat es denen auch nicht.



Niemand kann sagen, was passiert, wenn Griechenland den Euro verlässt und in eine Insolvenz schlittert. Da die französischen Banken stark darin verwickelt wird, wird Frankreich es niemals zulassen, dass das passiert, außerdem kannst du ein Land nicht aus der Eurozone rausschmeißen, diese Regelung gibts nicht, ein Land kann sie nur freiwillig verlassen und die Griechen haben ja schon mehrmals gesagt, dass das keine Option ist.



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Es ist doch schwachsinn, diesen Ländern immer mehr Geld zu geben. Das ist ein Fass ohne Boden. Damit sollte endlich schluss sein. Lieber einmalig auf Schulden verzichten, anstatt immer wieder Geld nachzuschießen. So hat es wenigstens ein Ende und der Steuerzahler blecht nicht ewig für diese Länder.



In erster Linie rettest du ja erst mal die Banken und deren Pakete, denn die haben das Geld ja geliehen.
Jedes Land hat Banken, die mal mehr mal weniger tief drin stecken und da die Banken Lobby sehr mächtig ist, hampeln Sarkozy und Merkel eben wie an der Leine gezogen von Gipfel zu Gipfel, damit eben das Geld weiter fließt.
Wobei das Geld ja auch noch nicht fließt, noch sind es nur Garantien, aber wer glaubt ernsthaft daran, dass Griechenland diese Summen jemals zurück zahlen kann.


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ken und deren Pakete, denn die haben das Geld ja geliehen.
> Jedes Land hat Banken, die mal mehr mal weniger tief drin stecken und da die Banken Lobby sehr mächtig ist, hampeln Sarkozy und Merkel eben wie an der Leine gezogen von Gipfel zu Gipfel, damit eben das Geld weiter fließt.
> Wobei das Geld ja auch noch nicht fließt, noch sind es nur Garantien, aber wer glaubt ernsthaft daran, dass Griechenland diese Summen jemals zurück zahlen kann.


 
Ja genau die Banken. Klar, die waren so leichtsinnig und haben den Pleitestaaten Kredite gegeben, obwohl klar war, dass diese Staaten früher oder später pleite gehen. Aber die Banken können sich ja auf die Regierungen verlassen. Da wird dann einfach der Steuerzahler auf den Plan gerufen. Die Banken bekommen das Geld vom Staat zurück, damit sie blos nicht pleite gehen. Immerhin sind sie ja systemrelevant und bevor man die pleite gehen lässt, brummt man dem Steuerzahler lieber noch mehr Steuern drauf. 

So wie es jetzt läuft, wird Griechenland mit den ganzen Milliarden auch nicht geholfen. Man verzögert das Problem immer weiter und verschlimmert es damit nur. Griechenland hätte schon ganz am Anfang der Krise die Insolvenz anmelden sollen. Dann hätten zwar die Banken auf große Teile ihrer Forderungen verzichten müssen, aber deren Rettung wäre den Steuerzahler wesentlich billiger gekommen. 

Momentan verbrennt man das Geld einfach nur. Das ist ein Fass ohne Boden. 
Jeden Falls: Je länger es so weitergeht wie bisher, desto größer wird am Ende der Knall. Diese Pleitestaaten ziehen quasi die gesamten Euro-Länder mit in den Untergang. 
Griechenland ist dabei ja noch ein relativ geringes Problem. Der große Gau kommt ja erst noch, wenn Italien mal in die Lage Griechenlands kommt. Die sind ja noch viel höher verschuldet...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

wie schon gesagt, kein Euro Land ist bereit, Griechenland aufzugeben, denn das würde bedeuten, dass sie zugeben würden, dass das Euro Konzept fehlerhaft ist und du weißt ja wie Politiker sind... das Gesicht muss gewahrt bleiben, egal was es kostet.


----------



## Charlie Harper (17. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, kein Euro Land ist bereit, Griechenland aufzugeben, denn das würde bedeuten, dass sie zugeben würden, dass das Euro Konzept fehlerhaft ist und du weißt ja wie Politiker sind... das Gesicht muss gewahrt bleiben, egal was es kostet.


 
Erzähl das mal Berlu(st)coni!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Das kannst du allen vor die Nase halten, denen interessiert das aber nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Hat Griechenland nicht seine Staatsfinanzen geschönt, damit man überhaupt in die Euro-Zone kam?



Streitfrage. Sie hatten wohl bestimmte, relevante, Ausgaben/Einnahmen in ihrem Haushalt in anderen Ressorts und davon abgesehen haben die Kriterien auch nur für einen sehr kurzen Zeitraum erfüllt.



> Ich sehe es überhaupt nicht ein, dass Länder die gut wirtschaften und auf ihre Staatsfinanzen achten, für andere Länder haften sollen die dergleichen nicht tun.
> Ich sags hier nochmal: Das beste wäre, wenn diese Länder die Eurozone verlassen und pleite gehn. Ein Beispiel dafür ist Argentinien. Die sind vor einigen Jahren auch pleite gegangen und haben davon eigentlich nur profitiert. Russland ist das doch auch schon vor einigen Jahren passiert. Geschadet hat es denen auch nicht.



Für Griechenland wäre das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit das Beste. Ohne Euro hatte man solche Probleme ja auch nicht. Das Problem ist nicht Griechenland - wie schon mal erwähnt: Das Problem ist die restliche Eurozone. Geht Griechenland pleite, geht es den französischen Banken und damit deren Hauptkreditnehmer aka den französischen Staat an den Hals und die Ratings von Portugal und Italien fallen ins bodenlose. Damit müssen direkt zwei weitere Länder aussteigen und man hat einen extrem schwergewichtigen Teilnehmer ins Taumeln gebracht. Das wird eine Situation schaffen, in der auch Irland und Spanien keine Chance mehr haben -> Kettenreaktion. Ein Ausschluss Griechenlandes würde mittelfristig einer kompletten Abschaffung des Euros entsprechen und das schadet Deutschland sicherlich mehr, als Griechenland.


Anm. am Rande:
Die Griechen dürfen den Liter Benzin übrigens mitlerweile bis zu 1,90 € zahlen und müssen sich weiterhin "sparen sparen" Forderungen anhören. Wenn wir das hier einführen, können wir sie vermutlich komplett finanzieren und zeitgleich die Staatsverschuldung auf 0 senken...


----------



## Icejester (26. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anm. am Rande:
> Die Griechen dürfen den Liter Benzin übrigens mitlerweile bis zu 1,90 € zahlen und müssen sich weiterhin "sparen sparen" Forderungen anhören. Wenn wir das hier einführen, können wir sie vermutlich komplett finanzieren und zeitgleich die Staatsverschuldung auf 0 senken...


 
1,90?  Okay. Das geht vielleicht wirklich zu weit...


----------



## Woohoo (26. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Die Griechen die neuen Umweltschützer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Mit Umwelt hat das vermutlich wenig zu tun - eher mit Steuererhöhungen im Monatstakt. Diesel war übrigens iirc 1,70-1,80.
Es gab da mal eine Partei, die hat jahrelang erzählt, dass man in Krisenzeiten die Wirtschaft entlasten muss, um die Konjunktur anzukurbeln - jetzt fordert die gleiche Partei ebensolche Steuerpolitik (und mehr) von den Griechen und wundert sich, das nicht deren Einnahmen, sondern nur deren Arbeitslosenzahlen steigen...
(und, wie heute in den Tagesthemen kam: Die Investitionen von Unternehmen auf der anderen Seite der bulgarischen Grenze)


----------



## Woohoo (27. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Ähnelt irgendwie der Deflationspolitik von Brüning während der Weltwirtschaftskrise in den 1930er Jahren.

Der Umweltschutz ist ein Nebenerffekt der Krise.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anm. am Rande:
> Die Griechen dürfen den Liter Benzin übrigens mitlerweile bis zu 1,90 € zahlen und müssen sich weiterhin "sparen sparen" Forderungen anhören. Wenn wir das hier einführen, können wir sie vermutlich komplett finanzieren und zeitgleich die Staatsverschuldung auf 0 senken...


 
Es läuft ab wie immer. Die Reichen und Mächtigen haben über ihre Verhältnisse gelebt, damit sie wenigstens nicht das angehäufte Vermögen verlieren, müssen jetzt die Armen ran und die Zeche zahlen.

Ich frage mich sowieso, wie Griechenland aus dem Schuldensumpf entkommen will. 
Es gibt keine Industrie in dem Land, nichts wird erwirtschaftet, das Land lebt vom Tourismus, bleiben die Touristen aus, geht das Land den Bach runter und auch wenn jeder Politiker immer nur davon redet, dass kein Geld geflossen ist, sondern es nur Garantien sind.. denkt echt einer, dass Griechenland das jemals zurück zahlen kann? 
Das Geld ist futsch, bzw. in den Bilanzen der Banken, wie immer wurden die Bilanzen der Banken und Versicherungen gerettet, mehr nicht.
Und wenn die Rating Agenturen mal so richtig ausfahren, sind Frankreich und Deutschland auch bald an der Reihe, denn die leben schon seit 30 Jahren weit über ihre Verhältnisse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Es gibt afaik nur wenige Länder der Welt, die Aussichten darauf haben, jemals ihre Schulden zurück zu zahlen (und afaik kein einziges davon aus eigener Leistung heraus) - das gilt sicherlich auch für Griechenland. Wobei die mit Tourismus und Landwirtschaft (!) imho noch relativ gute Perspektiven haben, denn im Gegensatz zu Industrie (die hat Griechenland auch - noch. Die Abwanderung von Kapital und Arbeitsplätzen nach Bulgarien ist natürlich in vollem Gange, nachdem andere EU-Staaten die extreme Verschlechterung der Bedingungen erzwungen haben) brauchen beide so gut wie keine Rohstoffe und sie lassen sich beide nicht in andere Länder outsourcen. Während also z.B. Deutschland zwingend darauf angewiesen ist, mit der gesamten Welt um Innovationen zu konkurrieren (was bei der zunehmenden Zahl an Ländern mit konkurrenzfähigen Bildungssystemen und/oder Einwanderungsbedingungen immer schwerer wird) und dadurch auch noch steigende Import- und Transportpreise auszugleichen, müssen die Griechen "nur" ihren Lebensstandard niedrig bzw. ihre Effizienz hochzuhalten (was die Politik aufgrund der Inselstruktur auch noch recht gute Chancen hat. Man kann eben z.B. den Verbrauch von Importprodukten wie Öl teuer machen, ohne Tanktourismus zu befürchten)
Aber ihre Wirtschaft ist nicht auf andere Länder angewiesen und alle Standortfaktoren sind harter Natur.


----------



## Icejester (27. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wenn die Rating Agenturen mal so richtig ausfahren, sind Frankreich und Deutschland auch bald an der Reihe, denn die leben schon seit 30 Jahren weit über ihre Verhältnisse.


 
Bei der aktuellen Inflationsrate und Kreditwürdigkeit müssen Deutschland und Frankreich auch gar keine Schulden zurückzahlen, weil beide frisches Geld zum Nulltarif oder sogar besser bekommen. Inflation: ganz klar über 2%; Verzinsung von Anleihen: unter 2%, bei Bundesschatzbriefen 2,04% bis 2,35%, wenn sie bis zum Ende gehalten werden.

Das heißt, momentan machen Deutschland und auch Frankreich mit allen Krediten, die sie aufnehmen, tatsächlich Gewinn. Allerdings ist das eine Situation, die ich ungewöhnlich finde, und bei der man vielleicht auch wirklich nicht darauf bauen sollte, daß sie Bestand hat...

Sollten Deutschland und/oder Frankreich tatsächlich herabgestuft werden, könnte das in der Zukunft schon zum Problem werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Interessant ist halt, wieso die USA nicht herabgestuft werden, denn deren Zahlen sind alles andere als gut.
Deutschland hat wenigstens eine gute Handelsbilanz aber das haben die USA seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr, dazu eben gigantischen Schulden.


----------



## Icejester (27. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Sind die USA nicht letztens von wenigstens einer Rating-Agentur herbgestuft worden? Ich meine, da wäre was gewesen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Ja und zwar am 6. August 2011, um genau 20:00 Uhr von AAA auf AA+ von der S&P.


----------



## Icejester (27. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Stimmt. Mittlerweile habe ich den Artikel auch gefunden. Da steht's: Herabstufung durch S&P: USA verlieren "AAA"-Rating | FTD.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Stimmt, hab ich eben noch mal nachgelesen, es hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf die USA, die Chinesen kaufen weiterhin Staatsanleihen in großem Maße.
Allerdings eben nur von einer Rating Agentur.
Das war aber noch während des Streites um die neue Schuldengrenze der Demokraten und Republikaner, was jetzt ist, kann ich nicht bestimmten.


----------



## Rolk (27. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Es gibt auch noch eine chinesische Ratingagentur, die die USA schon vor Monaten 2 mal herabgestuft hat. Allerdings wird diese Ratingagentur international nicht wirklich ernst genommen.

Um noch mal auf die Griechische Wirtschaft zurückzukommen. Tourismuss ist sehr wichtig für das Land, das ist klar. Was die guten Perspektiven bei der Landwirtschaft angeht bin ich aber sehr sehr skeptisch. In der Vergangenheit hat sich Griechenland eher dadurch einen Namen gemacht immense Agrarsubventionen einzustreichen, ohne in nennenswerter Form wettbewerbsfähiger zu werden. In Wikipedia wird zum Beispiel dem Tabakanbau eine wichtige Bedeutung zugesprochen. Zufällig weis ich das griechischer Tabak mangels Qualität auf dem Weltmarkt grössten Teils unverkäuflich ist und nur der Subventionen wegen noch angebaut wird. 
Von den ganzen Subventionsbetrügereien will ich jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab ich eben noch mal nachgelesen, es hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf die USA, die Chinesen kaufen weiterhin Staatsanleihen in großem Maße.



Und genau damit sind die Ratings eben gerechtfertigt. Die sollen schließlich angeben, wie groß das Risiko ist, dass die USA einen jetzt vergebenen Kredit nicht zurückzahlen können. Solange sie sich bei den Chinesen beliebig weiteres Geld leihen können, müssen sie dafür aber auch gar keinen ausgeglichenen Haushalt oder großartige Wirtschaftsleistung vorweisen.




Rolk schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf die Griechische Wirtschaft zurückzukommen. Tourismuss ist sehr wichtig für das Land, das ist klar. Was die guten Perspektiven bei der Landwirtschaft angeht bin ich aber sehr sehr skeptisch. In der Vergangenheit hat sich Griechenland eher dadurch einen Namen gemacht immense Agrarsubventionen einzustreichen, ohne in nennenswerter Form wettbewerbsfähiger zu werden. In Wikipedia wird zum Beispiel dem Tabakanbau eine wichtige Bedeutung zugesprochen. Zufällig weis ich das griechischer Tabak mangels Qualität auf dem Weltmarkt grössten Teils unverkäuflich ist und nur der Subventionen wegen noch angebaut wird.
> Von den ganzen Subventionsbetrügereien will ich jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen...


 
Guck dir mal deutschen Tabak an....
Ich habe aber auch nicht gesagt, dass die griechische Landwirtschaft Ausbaupotential hat. Einer der größten (Export)Posten ist afaik der Anbau von Oliven. Der wird seit 3000-4000 Jahren praktiziert und bietet kaum Potential für Flächenertragssteigerungen. Mehr Platz hat Griechenland auch nicht. D.h. da kann man soviel Subventionen reinstopfen, wie man will - es wird nicht mehr werden. Aber es besteht eben auch keine Gefahr eines größeren Rückganges. Was man z.B. von vielen mitteleuropäischen Industrien, die entweder von knapper werden Rohstoffimporten abhängig sind und/oder aus Kostengründen nach Osteuropa verschwinden, nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Rolk (28. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guck dir mal deutschen Tabak an....



Ja, das ist auch kein Ruhmesblatt. Wenigstens wird der Tabak bei uns nicht gleich nach Eingang der Subventionen weggeworfen.




> Ich habe aber auch nicht gesagt, dass die griechische Landwirtschaft Ausbaupotential hat. Einer der größten (Export)Posten ist afaik der Anbau von Oliven. Der wird seit 3000-4000 Jahren praktiziert und bietet kaum Potential für Flächenertragssteigerungen. Mehr Platz hat Griechenland auch nicht. D.h. da kann man soviel Subventionen reinstopfen, wie man will - es wird nicht mehr werden. Aber es besteht eben auch keine Gefahr eines größeren Rückganges. Was man z.B. von vielen mitteleuropäischen Industrien, die entweder von knapper werden Rohstoffimporten abhängig sind und/oder aus Kostengründen nach Osteuropa verschwinden, nicht behaupten kann.


Auf dem Papier könnte es irgendwann einen Rückgang geben. In Italien werden mehr Agrarflächen subventioniert wie Italien gross ist. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es in Griechenland auch so läuft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau damit sind die Ratings eben gerechtfertigt. Die sollen schließlich angeben, wie groß das Risiko ist, dass die USA einen jetzt vergebenen Kredit nicht zurückzahlen können. Solange sie sich bei den Chinesen beliebig weiteres Geld leihen können, müssen sie dafür aber auch gar keinen ausgeglichenen Haushalt oder großartige Wirtschaftsleistung vorweisen.


 
Die Chinesen sind extrem abhängig vom amerikanischem Konsumverhalten. Sie müssen alles tun, damit die USA ihre Produkte abkaufen, fällt die USA als Käufer weg, weil z.B. die Chinesen keine Staatsanleihen mehr kaufen, bricht auch die Produktion in China zusammen.
Im Augenblick ist es für beide eine Win-Win Situation, die USA drucken weiter Geld, die Chinesen nehmen es vom Markt und liefern dafür Güter. 
Frag mich aber nicht, wie lange das noch gut gehen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Solange, wie die Chinesen wollen.
De facto verkaufen sie im Moment Güter gegen Schuldscheine. Das bringt ihnen genau gar nichts ein, d.h. sie selbst können jederzeit andere Regelungen treffen und das Spielchen mit einem anderen Land spielen (oder gleich die eigene Produktion kaufen). Die USA stehen dagegen von Tag zu Tag tiefer in der Schuld, was entsprechende politische Folgen haben kann. (ich erinnere an die chinesischen Bedingungen für Griechenlandhilfen... - Geld ist Macht und genau wie Deutschland und Frankreich derzeit als Diktatoren in Griechenland auftreten, können das die Chinesen in gewissem Maße auch in den USA)


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Das werden sie auch machen, bzw. ist ja schon der Fall, viele US Firmen sind ja auch abhängig von China, weil damals viele Jobs dahin ausgelagert wurden.
Das Know How wird auch irgendwann in China sein, denn ohne Know How abtreten darfst du als ausländisches Unternehmen in China gar nichts. Airbus hat ja schon ein Fertigungswerk in China und bald wird es chinesische Flugzeuge geben.

Doch die Chinesen haben auch ihre Probleme, sie sind abhängig von Rohstoffen, sie haben einen demografischen Faktor, der nicht unterschätzt werden darf und von den 1,3 Milliarden Chinesen haben nur ein Bruchteil etwas von der florierenden Wirtschaft, die meisten leben immer noch wie im 19, Jahrhundert. 
Soziale Spannungen können hier viel schneller und umfangreicher zum Tragen kommen, als z.B. in Europa.


----------



## Rolk (28. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch die Chinesen haben auch ihre Probleme, sie sind abhängig von Rohstoffen, sie haben einen demografischen Faktor, der nicht unterschätzt werden darf und von den 1,3 Milliarden Chinesen haben nur ein Bruchteil etwas von der florierenden Wirtschaft, die meisten leben immer noch wie im 19, Jahrhundert.
> Soziale Spannungen können hier viel schneller und umfangreicher zum Tragen kommen, als z.B. in Europa.


 

Früher oder später werden sie auch feststellen müssen das ihr Land nur noch aus Wüste und Chemiekloake besteht. Wenn sie so weiter machen wie bisher eher früher. Das ist auch wieder der ideale Nährboden für soziale Unruhen, von den Umweltschäden mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Die Umweltschäden kümmert China aber nicht, das ist egal, auch die Verhältnisse in den Bergwerken sind egal (wie viele Chinesen sterben jährlich da?), die Masse ist da und so lange die Regierung das so steuern kann, dass die Arbeitsmoral über allen steht, klappt das auch, aber auch hier wird der Neid irgendwann kommen und dann kannst du Verhältnisse bekommen wie in Südamerika. Außerdem denke ich eh, dass China in diesem Jahrhundert in mehrere Länder zerfallen wird.


----------



## Rolk (28. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Umweltschäden kümmert China aber nicht, das ist egal, auch die Verhältnisse in den Bergwerken sind egal...


 
Ja, aber die verarmte Landbevölkerung kümmert es. Vor 20 Jahren noch Selbstversorger und heute perspektivlos umgeben von ausgetrockneter vergifteter Landschaft und das Trinkwasser kommt per LKW, wenn überhaupt. Die Unzufriedenheit summiert und staut sich auf und irgendwann wird es krachen, da kann die Führungsriege machen was sie will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ja, aber die verarmte Landbevölkerung kümmert es. Vor 20 Jahren noch Selbstversorger und heute perspektivlos umgeben von ausgetrockneter vergifteter Landschaft und das Trinkwasser kommt per LKW, wenn überhaupt. Die Unzufriedenheit summiert und staut sich auf und irgendwann wird es krachen, da kann die Führungsriege machen was sie will.


 
Mir ist schon klar, worauf du hinaus willst, aber es ändert nichts. Die Regierung ist knallhart, die regionalen Herrscher korrupt, hast du kein Geld, und das haben die armen eben nicht, ändert sich nichts, du wirst weiterhin in die Kohlegrube geschickt und 1000 warten davor schon deinen Job zu übernehmen, wenn du entweder im Bergwerk stirbst, Krebs bekommst oder sonst was passiert.

Würde/müsste China die Umweltbestimmungen einhalten, die in Deutschland gelten, würde das Land pleite gehen.
Von den Sozialleistungen ganz zu schweigen, man stelle sich vor China hätte das gleiche Sozialsystem wie Deutschland.


----------



## Woohoo (30. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



> Geld ist Macht und genau wie Deutschland und Frankreich derzeit als  Diktatoren in Griechenland auftreten, können das die Chinesen in  gewissem Maße auch in den USA)


Bedingungslos die Gelder oder Garantien zu vergeben wäre aber auch mehr als sinnlos, wenn man schon dieses Weg gehen möchte. Davon abgesehen, dass das Kaputtsparen auch keine Lösung ist.



> Im Augenblick ist es für beide eine Win-Win Situation, die USA drucken  weiter Geld, die Chinesen nehmen es vom Markt und liefern dafür Güter.


Die Geldmengenerhöhung der USA führt andererseits zu hohen Verlusten, weil die Devisenvorräten Mrd. an Wert verlieren. Deshalb ist es auch richtig, dass China seine Devisen bestände diversifizieren wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Griechenland versucht aktuell das, was das Deutsche Reich Anfang der 1930er gemacht hat, gegen die Wirtschaftskrise zu sparen und alles kürzen, was man nur kürzen kann und im Gegenzug Steuern erhöhen.
Wohin das in den 1930er in Deutschland geführt hat, ist allgemein bekannt. 

Und in Griechenland zeichnet sich auch schon etwas ähnliches ab, da weigert man sich Steuern zu bezahlen, oder sonst was, es wird gegen ausländische Geschäfte vorgegangen und die, die versuchen das restliche Geld über die Grenze zu schaffen, abgestraft.


----------



## Woohoo (30. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Jetzt werden erstmal die "Euroabweichler" bestraft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Hauptsache die Bilanzen der Banken stimmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Bedingungslos die Gelder oder Garantien zu vergeben wäre aber auch mehr als sinnlos, wenn man schon dieses Weg gehen möchte. Davon abgesehen, dass das Kaputtsparen auch keine Lösung ist.



Davon redet auch keiner. Nur davon, dass die Strategie der Chinesen sehr offensichtlich ist und ich dem Wohle der USA dienen. Aber das ist z.T. deren Entscheidung - wer damit leben kann, vom direkten Konkurrenten um die quasi-Weltherrschaft immer abhängiger zu werden, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er in Zukunft gehorchen muss. Ich hoffe nur, EU/Griechenland lassen sich nicht zu sehr auf sowas ein. China ist schon als Wirtschaftsmacht sehr bedenklich, da muss man sie nicht noch zur Finanzmacht für den eigenen Währungsraum machen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Griechenland versucht aktuell das, was das Deutsche Reich Anfang der 1930er gemacht hat, gegen die Wirtschaftskrise zu sparen und alles kürzen, was man nur kürzen kann und im Gegenzug Steuern erhöhen.
> Wohin das in den 1930er in Deutschland geführt hat, ist allgemein bekannt.



Unserer Regierung wohl nicht, denn die zwingen Griechenland dazu, das zu machen, obwohl selbst für den kleinen Mann auf der Straße offensichtlich ist, dass der Plan nicht aufgehen kann und höchstens ausländischen Großkonzernen nützt. (hat da wer FDP gesagt?)

Kann/Darf Griechenland eigentlich -analog zur Weimarer Republik- nach Belieben Euro drucken? (oder dürfen das nur Banken?  )


----------



## Woohoo (30. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Jede Bank druckt sich soviel Geld wie sie brauch. Schuldenkrise gelöst. 

China und USA haben eine gegenseitige Abhängigkeit. Der eine druckt der andere kauft. China versucht sich zu lösen, weil der Wertverlust zunimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unserer Regierung wohl nicht, denn die zwingen Griechenland dazu, das zu machen, obwohl selbst für den kleinen Mann auf der Straße offensichtlich ist, dass der Plan nicht aufgehen kann und höchstens ausländischen Großkonzernen nützt. (hat da wer FDP gesagt?)



Jop, sie machen das, was eben zum dritten Reich geführt hat, nur eben in Griechenland. OK, der Vergleich hinkt etwas, da damals die Länder wirtschaftlich nicht so verflochten waren wie heute, aber bedenklich ist es trotzdem. Das zeigt mal wieder, dass man aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit absolut nichts gelernt hat.
Jetzt müssen das die Bürger Griechenlands ausbaten und dass das zu Krawall führt, ist doch nur logisch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann/Darf Griechenland eigentlich -analog zur Weimarer Republik- nach Belieben Euro drucken? (oder dürfen das nur Banken?  )



Soweit ich weiß, entscheidet die EZB, was Gelddruck mäßig passiert, kein Land hat da Entscheidungsfreiheit. 
Und ja, war ja nicht das Deutsche Reich, was die Weimarer Republik, ich kam nicht drauf.


----------



## Woohoo (30. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Eine massive kreditfinanzierte Ankurbelung der Wirtschaft wie in der Weimarer Republik, kann in der Schuldenkrise auch nicht zum Ziel führen. Vielleicht eine Art Moratorium wie es damals bei den interalliierten Kriegsschulden oder die Schulden erlassen, wie bei den Reparationen.  Dann müssten die Banken Geld abschreiben, dass wird dann auch allen was Kosten. Teuer wird es für den Steuerzahler so oder so werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, sie machen das, was eben zum dritten Reich geführt hat, nur eben in Griechenland. OK, der Vergleich hinkt etwas, da damals die Länder wirtschaftlich nicht so verflochten waren wie heute, aber bedenklich ist es trotzdem. Das zeigt mal wieder, dass man aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit absolut nichts gelernt hat.
> Jetzt müssen das die Bürger Griechenlands ausbaten und dass das zu Krawall führt, ist doch nur logisch.



Immerhin ist bei der politischen Tradition in Griechenland kein Rechtsruck zu befürchten 



> Soweit ich weiß, entscheidet die EZB, was Gelddruck mäßig passiert, kein Land hat da Entscheidungsfreiheit.
> Und ja, war ja nicht das Deutsche Reich, was die Weimarer Republik, ich kam nicht drauf.


 
Es war auch das "Deutsche Reich". Nur weil wir den Zeitraum (den du ja angegeben hast) heute hervorheben wollen, haben die damals nicht den Namen der Nation geändert


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

*AW: Seit ihr für die EU-Staatsanleihe?*

Nun ja, bei Weimar war das so, dass das Land eine schlechte Wirtschaftslage hatte, niemand wollte die Produkte haben, das Handelsbilanzdefizit war sehr hoch (genauso wie in Griechenland). Das Land bekam keine ausländischen Kredite mehr (also wie Griechenland auch). Die Wirtschaft brach daraufhin ein (wie in Griechenland auch). Die Binnenkonjunktur brach ebenso ein (wie in Griechenland). Die Arbeitslosigkeit stieg massiv an und die sozialen Strukturen verschlechterten sich (wie in Griechenland).
Auslöser war damals die USA, wie heute halt auch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es war auch das "Deutsche Reich". Nur weil wir den Zeitraum (den du ja angegeben hast) heute hervorheben wollen, haben die damals nicht den Namen der Nation geändert



Ich will das halt nicht in eine bestimmte Schublade stecken, du weißt ja, wie schnell das hier passiert.


----------

